# Looking for Simple Software to edit PDF Plans/Blueprints



## tsogrady (Mar 5, 2013)

I often get PDF files for residential jobs that need to either add locations for receptacles, switches and lights, or move what is on the plans. I don't want to have to go back to the architect for the edits, as these as-builts are just for my records. It would also be nice to show how circuits are actually run. Most PDF editors I see are text based and have very simply drawing/stamping features. What do other people use in this situation. I use Windows on my laptop and android on the phone. I would like to spend less than a $100 on this
Thx


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

I can respect that you want a clean drawing at the end of a job, but understand the lifecyle of the pdf.


Starts out as autocad in model space.
Gets configured to paper space.
Gets plotted to pdf and someone gives you that pdf.

Now you want to move a symbol.
I'd say that's not happening unless you have the cad file.


PDF does embed fonts and lines and such. If there's something out there which can grab a symbol and move it, I'm not aware of it.


There are programs which let you redline a pdf and even programs which can alter the embedded font in a pdf. But a symbol? Maybe someone other than me knows something, but I just don't see that happening.


But welcome to the forums anyway!


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

I don't know if this will meet your needs but it has a free trial

Adobe Acrobat DC


----------



## Blue Sky (Aug 17, 2013)

Might be a bit out of your price range but you could look at Bluebeam Revu. They have a trial version you can download.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I think you could do as-builts with the Markup function, you can drop any image you want on the PDF ... I don't know if you could get transparent images for the symbols and they'd display correctly, but that would probably not be a big deal.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

While it’s not a PDF editor, you could try DraftSight. The base 2D program is free. You could bring in the PDF as an external reference. Basically overlaying it on a blank drawing. Scale it when you overlay it. 1/8” scale is a 96 scale factor because there’s 96 eighths in a foot. Add what you want as far as devices and markups. And then re-print. You could crop out their title block and create your own. 

There are a few drawbacks. You wouldn’t be able to move exsisting devices. You might be able to use a “background mask” or “wipe out” to hide devices that were moved or deleted. When you print with a PDF as a background, it might not be as crisp. Since it’s simple 2D line work, you could probably trace over the walls and doors faster than getting the original .dwg file from the architect. Then get rid of the PDF background. 

There would also be a learning curve. But it is a full fledged CAD program. Pretty much an exact knock off of AutoCAD LT. 

There’s also PlanGrid. I think you can do 25 sheets for free. So you could do your markups, print and then delete your sheets so you have room for the next job. With that though, your back to simple markup tools. But you can mark up your job as you go. Then later, do a more permanent as built in something else.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Convert your PDF into a DWG file with *inkscape*

Import your DWG file into *sketchup*, make your changes.

Export to PDF for submission.

Cost= $0 in software.

It may take a little bit to learn (*Youtube*), but free can be good.:vs_cool:

*Bluebeam Revu* is a great on to make additions/ changes to prints that you have cleared out in sketchup on an iPad. But that one costs money.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Sketchup isn't free, is it?-- I thought you just get a trial then you pay. I always found that hard to use. You have to have the right head for that.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

The_Modifier said:


> Convert your PDF into a DWG file with *inkscape*
> 
> Import your DWG file into *sketchup*, make your changes.
> 
> ...





Dennis Alwon said:


> Sketchup isn't free, is it?-- I thought you just get a trial then you pay. I always found that hard to use. You have to have the right head for that.


I did not know Inkscape could make a DWG from a PDF, I guess it must extract the vector graphics? 

I never got the hang of Sketchup, but once you have the DWG, there are a lot of free CAD that can deal with it, I have been using LibreCAD lately - it's pretty good basic CAD, and there's a portable version. 

But with any CAD, I think there's more learning curve to climb at first than with Revu.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Sketchup isn't free, is it?-- I thought you just get a trial then you pay. I always found that hard to use.


The personal version is free. When you sign up, you automatically get a free 30 day trial of the pro version. (If you know "where to look" a full version can be "acquired" :wink::wink: But I am NOT condoning that method).

And as splatz mentioned, there are other free alternatives.



Dennis Alwon said:


> You have to have the right head for that.


No more than you need the right mindset for doing electrical troubleshooting.:vs_cool:


----------



## Elec Tricks (Nov 17, 2018)

Thanks for the alternatives. Yes, BlueBeam Revue looks great, except for its price. What I forgot to include in my original post is 'Why' I want to do this. Mostly it's to help me find outlets that sheetrockers have covered up. I want a reasonably accurate drawing of all receptacles, switches and light boxes. Presently I walk the site after rough in and have a helper hold a tape measure from wall ends to each device and take cell phone pictures. So when an outlet is covered by drywall I scroll through to the relevant picture. I good plan would speed this up. 

I realize I could just print out the pdf, and 'Mark It Up' with a pen by hand, and take a photo of that to save with all the photos of the actual walls/ceilings.

I may start a separate thread titled "How do you find roughed in outlets covered by drywallers?"
but I digress.

thanks, I have a bit more of research to do.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

I liked Draftsight until they disabled my license and forced me to upgrade. The new version crashes and never ran so it became useless to me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Elec Tricks said:


> Presently I walk the site after rough in and have a helper hold a tape measure from wall ends to each device and take cell phone pictures. So when an outlet is covered by drywall I scroll through to the relevant picture. I good plan would speed this up.


I don't know, I think you're current method is better for that purpose. 

I use that exact method except I'll take video per area. For that purpose, I don't think I'd ever in a million years get fast enough with CAD because it wouldn't be a simple markup, you'd have to add a dimension. 

The photo also eliminates the possibility of mistake putting it in CAD, and you automatically get some additional documentation that marking up the drawing does not capture. 

You could probably save time just organizing your photos a little better, say an folder / album per room rather than one big bucket of photos. Organizing the photos would be far quicker than editing the PDF.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

PlanGrid lets you take photos in the app. So after the photo is taken a camera icon appears where the photo was taken. You tap the icon and the photo appears. You can add multiple photos to the icon. This helps so that there is not a hundred photo icons in one place. 

You can also measure in the app. You just need to calibrate the sheet first. So if you know the dimmension of a wall or room, use the dimension tool and type in that measurement. From then on the dimmension tool will report the measurement. 

Price wise it may be affordable if you wanted to have more than the free 25 sheets. To me the best feature is the hyperlinks. When you upload the sheets the software reads it and hyperlinks the callouts. So if you’re on a sheet that has an elevation view callout, just tap the callout and it jumps to the sheet. Then you can tap the history drop down to go back to the sheet you were just on. 

I have every job my employer has going on my company ipad. Probably over a thousand sheets. All markups are synced, so a markup made by one foreman can be viewed by everyone that has acces to that job. RFIs are all handeled through the app. 

You can add as many attachments as you want to the project. So you could have all the submittals like lighting and gear all at your fingertips.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

paulengr said:


> I liked Draftsight until they disabled my license and forced me to upgrade. The new version crashes and never ran so it became useless to me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have Autodesk’s AEC collection at work. They pretty much make you get software you’ll never use, just to get Revit and Navis Works. Everything from civil 3D to steel design and CAD MEP plus. 

At home I tried DraftSight years ago. I couldn’t believe how close to AutoCAD it was. At least the versions before the ribbon. I would type in AutoCAD commands, and sure enough it would run the command. Short cuts and everything.


----------

